# Plantation Resort Villas - Please Help!



## twinmommy19 (Jan 21, 2013)

After quite a bit of research, we decided to purchase a prime 3 BR summer lock-off at this place.  We purchased on ebay and were the only bidders which led me to believe maybe we could have waited and gotten the place a little cheaper (we paid about $1,300 including the closing cost, transfer fee, etc.) but this was nearly the exact unit we wanted (floats 22-35 as opposed to 20-38 and locks off into 2 units) so we're okay with the one time cost...  

Anyway - The first year of use is 2014 and I have some questions for owners to try and better understand our options to make the best use of our week.  First question - is there a fee associated with locking off the unit?  Is it always worth it to do this is you are planning to deposit? 

I know that July weeks get the best trading power of the summer weeks in SC.  Would it be too late in the game to have a realistic shot at reserving one of these weeks for deposit?  My understanding is that reservations can be made 2 years in advance.  When the deed clears it will be about a 15 or so months from the start of our float period for 2014.

Here's the thing.  We'd like to make it to the resort at some point in 2014 (we purchased without ever visiting the resort, and feel a little uneasy about this... so we'd like to actually stay there), however, we don't really want/need to stay there over 4th of July or around that time (which is the hottest, most crowded time of year).  To each his own, I know this is the highest demand time and that's why we bought a super prime summer float week.  In truth, our first choice to trade though would be for Easter week 2014.  Memorial week or Presidents (though maybe it's too cold then to swim?) would be next in line.  My question is this - if the answer to the first question is that we still have time to confirm a pretty good July week to give RCI, are we better off depositing this week, locking it off and taking the better TP that comes with it?  I.E. Will it be fairly easy to obtain a 3BR for one of the other weeks I mentioned and will we end up with a good amount of TP left over to make it worth the fees?

If we choose not to deposit 2014 and use a week that actually floats in our ownership period we'd likely take a late August week (which I know is less desirable to the masses).

Finally - my last question is in regard to the 1 in 4 rule.  Does it apply to owners?  In other words, will we only be able to trade into our home resort once in every 4 years?

Thanks in advance!!!


----------



## djyamyam (Jan 21, 2013)

Are you sure you purchased the right section?

I believe the Plantation Resort Villas section summer units float 20-38 and the Plantation Resort of Myrtle Beach floats 22-35.  There is also the Presidential Villas at Plantation Resorts.  All three have separate RCI resort IDs and all are different resort status (gold, silver, etc).  I made a purchase in the past where I didn't check the details and the ebay ad was incorrect so I had them reverse the deed.  I think you purchased Plantation Resort of Myrtle Beach which has has the lowest RCI ranking.


----------



## twinmommy19 (Jan 21, 2013)

Thanks for the information.  What is the difference between Plantation Resorts and Plantation Resort Villas?  The ad said Plantation Resort Villas and it also said Gold Crown.  Have not seen the deed yet but it's supposed to be unit 221.


----------



## twinmommy19 (Jan 22, 2013)

I just went on RCI's website and there are no 3BR units listed under Plantation Resorts of MB room detail or any units that accommodate 12 as the ad for my property indicates.  There are only 3BR units shown for Plantation Resort Villas and Presidential Villas.   Should I be worried that the deed is going to come and it won't be for a 3BR?? Anything smaller I would definitely rescind.  3BR was very important to us.


----------



## JulieAB (Jan 22, 2013)

bonk2boy said:


> I just went on RCI's website and there are no 3BR units listed under Plantation Resorts of MB room detail or any units that accommodate 12 as the ad for my property indicates.  There are only 3BR units shown for Plantation Resort Villas and Presidential Villas.   Should I be worried that the deed is going to come and it won't be for a 3BR?? Anything smaller I would definitely rescind.  3BR was very important to us.



Ask for an estoppel from the seller immediately. That will tell you exactly what you're getting.i found out there were unpaid maint fees from the letter and made the seller settle before proceeding.

From my experience, there were plenty of weeks left 11-12 months out.


----------



## vckempson (Jan 22, 2013)

I believe that the only lockoffs are at Presidential Villas at Plantation Resorts.  I know that Plantation Resorts has 3 bedroom units but I thought that these were NOT lockoffs.  Anyone know for certain about that?


----------



## twinmommy19 (Jan 22, 2013)

vckempson said:


> I believe that the only lockoffs are at Presidential Villas at Plantation Resorts.  I know that Plantation Resorts has 3 bedroom units but I thought that these were NOT lockoffs.  Anyone know for certain about that?



According to the RCI website, Plantation Resorts of Myrtle Beach does not have any 3 BR units listed.  I'm going to call the resort directly and will report back.  They should be able to tell me the exact configuration of unit B2 in building 221.  I guess I should have called them in the first place but I didn't even think it could be an issue. Wow.  The contract I signed included the language "lock off" but have not received the final deed yet.  

I definitely know I do not not want this unit if it not a lock off.  We wanted a 3BR lock off in the east coast (not in Florida).  That is the #1 reason I picked this place as there are shockingly very few places in any east coast location that offer this type of unit (we want a deeded unit - not a points system).  We'd love to buy a single week at a ski place like Killington Grand but that is not an option (as we don't want a quartershare ownership - we just want one week!). Williamsburg and Tennessee seem to be the only other options and we prefer the Myrtle area for right now.   

Now as for Plantation Resorts vs. Plantation Resort Villas, are any fellow Tuggers willing to offer me advice on this  I know Plantation Resorts is lower rated (silver vs. gold) but I just read the reviews on RCI and they are not drastically different.  Plantation Resorts is rated 3.5 and Plantation Resort Villas is 3.7.  I don't take much stock in many of the poor reviews though for either place.  We don't care about a nearby abandoned golf course or people who rate the place poorly because it's not on the beach (obviously we know these things going in!)  The way I see it, floating 22-35 versus 20-38 is actually a big difference (I'm for now going to assume the poster who stated that only Plantation Resorts floats 22-35 is right).  While I know Tuggers have reported being able to confirm desirable weeks either way, but I've learned the hard way in the TS industry arrangements change.  So it would seem to be worth something at least to own in a "redder season" with 5 less shoulder weeks.  Thoughts on this?  Then again, I'm guessing that a Siver Crown Plantantion Resort vs Gold Plantation Resort Villas has less TP although the unit I purchased has a maintance fee of $624 and I believe some of the others are actually a bit higher.  What I want to know is generally how much more TP does Plantation Resort Villas get than Plantation Resort?  Would really appreciate if anyone can help with this!


----------



## twinmommy19 (Jan 22, 2013)

JulieAB said:


> Ask for an estoppel from the seller immediately. That will tell you exactly what you're getting.i found out there were unpaid maint fees from the letter and made the seller settle before proceeding.
> 
> From my experience, there were plenty of weeks left 11-12 months out.



Thanks Julie - just to make sure I understand, you mean there is availablity in terms of reserving a Plantation week for deposit, correct?  

How about availabilty to confirm into a 3 BR unit in the spring time or shoulder summer through RCI?  We don't have an RCI account yet, but I've been monitoring Endless Vacation Rentals availability (as I figure any inventory listed there is likely to be listed with RCI).  Seems like its not too hard to get a 1BR or even 2BR during these times but there are very few 3BRs available.  Is this true of RCI too or is there usually more availability? Also - how would that work with the 1 in 4 restriction?  Are owners even subjest to it.  
If not - I guess we could always confirm a 2 BR and a studio, but that wouldn't end up being such a great deal because we'd have to pay two $199 exchange fees.


----------



## Beefnot (Jan 22, 2013)

bonk2boy said:


> The way I see it, floating 22-35 versus 20-38 is actually a big difference



Why is that a big difference?  I suppose it' a slightly narrower window than 20-38, but what does that mean for booking purposes?  Less competition for weeks?


----------



## MIDisfan (Jan 22, 2013)

bonk2boy said:


> According to the RCI website, Plantation Resorts of Myrtle Beach does not have any 3 BR units listed.  I'm going to call the resort directly and will report back.  They should be able to tell me the exact configuration of unit B2 in building 221.  I guess I should have called them in the first place but I didn't even think it could be an issue. Wow.  The contract I signed included the language "lock off" but have not received the final deed yet.
> 
> I definitely know I do not not want this unit if it not a lock off.  We wanted a 3BR lock off in the east coast (not in Florida).  That is the #1 reason I picked this place as there are shockingly very few places in any east coast location that offer this type of unit (we want a deeded unit - not a points system).  We'd love to buy a single week at a ski place like Killington Grand but that is not an option (as we don't want a quartershare ownership - we just want one week!). Williamsburg and Tennessee seem to be the only other options and we prefer the Myrtle area for right now.
> 
> Now as for Plantation Resorts vs. Plantation Resort Villas, are any fellow Tuggers willing to offer me advice on this  I know Plantation Resorts is lower rated (silver vs. gold) but I just read the reviews on RCI and they are not drastically different.  Plantation Resorts is rated 3.5 and Plantation Resort Villas is 3.7.  I don't take much stock in many of the poor reviews though for either place.  We don't care about a nearby abandoned golf course or people who rate the place poorly because it's not on the beach (obviously we know these things going in!)  The way I see it, floating 22-35 versus 20-38 is actually a big difference (I'm for now going to assume the poster who stated that only Plantation Resorts floats 22-35 is right).  While I know Tuggers have reported being able to confirm desirable weeks either way, but I've learned the hard way in the TS industry arrangements change.  So it would seem to be worth something at least to own in a "redder season" with 5 less shoulder weeks.  Thoughts on this?  Then again, I'm guessing that a Siver Crown Plantantion Resort vs Gold Plantation Resort Villas has less TP although the unit I purchased has a* maintance fee of $624 *and I believe some of the others are actually a bit higher.  What I want to know is generally how much more TP does Plantation Resort Villas get than Plantation Resort?  Would really appreciate if anyone can help with this!



I believe it is closer to $700 now. I own units at Presidential Villas as well as Plantation Resort. They have the same maintenance fee so i'm guessing your Phase will be the same.


----------



## JulieAB (Jan 22, 2013)

If I remember right, TPUs vary very little between the 3. The biggest difference, obviously, is the size of unit you're depositing, studio, 1, 2, or 3 bedroom.

I'm not sure if plantation will let you reserve out of your season and I haven't tried to trade back in through RCI. The 11-12 months availability was for plantation resort villas directly through them, and I think the availability for deposit or staying there was the same.


----------



## twinmommy19 (Jan 22, 2013)

Beefnot said:


> Why is that a big difference?  I suppose it' a slightly narrower window than 20-38, but what does that mean for booking purposes?  Less competition for weeks?



22-35 floats across a total of 13 weeks ranging from Memorial to Labor Day. 20-38 floats across 18 weeks (38% more weeks - i.e. 38% more owners competing for the best weeks isn't so slight actually). Those additional 5 weeks are during in the least desirable time period of the floating range with 36-38 IMO the least desirable (nationally speaking, everyone's children are back in school by mid September).  Kids in the south and colleges finish in May so there are families that can travel in June.  In the north, kids don't go back to school until Labor Day so August vacations work.  All of the 22-35 weeks are in the range of school vacation for at least a sizeable portion of the country.  The 5 additional weeks in the 20-38 range are not.  This is a difference IMO.


----------



## vckempson (Jan 22, 2013)

bonk2boy said:


> According to the RCI website, Plantation Resorts of Myrtle Beach does not have any 3 BR units listed.  !




My mistake. I meant to say that the Plantation Resort "Villas" have a 3 bdrm but they don't lockoff.  I also saw that Plantation Resort only has 2 bdrm units.  I always thought it was only the Presidential units that were lockoffs.  You might just call the resort and ask that question.  If it's accurate, then it would seem that you don't have a lockoff.  If you don't have a lockoff then the TPU's that you get on deposit would be signifcantly less than that from a split deposit from the lockoff.


----------



## PeelBoy (Jan 22, 2013)

I have owned Plantation Resort at Myrtle Beach for several years.  I owned a two bedrooms summer weeks lock off at a cost of $125.  There are three resorts under the same management.  Common ground is open for all from the 3 resorts, so the difference is the interior.

I went to this resort only once, because the drive is to long and the airfare too expensive in the summer.  It is an excellent trader.  Last year, I received 89 TPUs for week 26 (lock off 2 deposits) and this year unfortunately only 66 for the same week - still a very good trader.

Because of the high TPUs, I will continue to use this resort as a trader.


----------



## twinmommy19 (Jan 22, 2013)

JulieAB said:


> If I remember right, TPUs vary very little between the 3. The biggest difference, obviously, is the size of unit you're depositing, studio, 1, 2, or 3 bedroom.
> 
> I'm not sure if plantation will let you reserve out of your season and I haven't tried to trade back in through RCI. The 11-12 months availability was for plantation resort villas directly through them, and I think the availability for deposit or staying there was the same.



Thank you, Julie!  I would not look to reserve through Plantation out of season.  The idea would be to reserve a peak week for deposit, and trade back into the resort through RCI at a less busy time.  Seems though that most deposits are locked out, and so the only 3 BR deposits available would be mainly units that don't have a lock out option (i.e. less availability regardless of season).


----------



## PeelBoy (Jan 22, 2013)

This resort lets you pick the week.  Yesterday, I paid my MF for 2014 and reserve my week 26 for RCI deposit.

If you deposit and trade back, there are too many options of much higher qualiity that you don't need to go back to this resort.

I want this resort for two reasons only: summer beach or trade power.


----------



## twinmommy19 (Jan 22, 2013)

vckempson said:


> My mistake. I meant to say that the Plantation Resort "Villas" have a 3 bdrm but they don't lockoff.  I also saw that Plantation Resort only has 2 bdrm units.  I always thought it was only the Presidential units that were lockoffs.  You might just call the resort and ask that question.  If it's accurate, then it would seem that you don't have a lockoff.  If you don't have a lockoff then the TPU's that you get on deposit would be signifcantly less than that from a split deposit from the lockoff.



Thank you - I keep getting VM when I call the resort.  Will continue trying and report back on the big mystery.  We specifically asked for verification from the seller that the unit is a lock off and actually insisted the language "lock off" be added to the contract.  If it's not actually a lock off, I would think I should be able to rescind.


----------



## twinmommy19 (Jan 22, 2013)

PeelBoy said:


> I have owned Plantation Resort at Myrtle Beach for several years.  I owned a two bedrooms summer weeks lock off at a cost of $125.  There are three resorts under the same management.  Common ground is open for all from the 3 resorts, so the difference is the interior.
> 
> I went to this resort only once, because the drive is to long and the airfare too expensive in the summer.  It is an excellent trader.  Last year, I received 89 TPUs for week 26 (lock off 2 deposits) and this year unfortunately only 66 for the same week - still a very good trader.
> 
> Because of the high TPUs, I will continue to use this resort as a trader.



Wow - that seems like a huge swing over the years.  Was week 26 not over July 4th this time?


----------



## MIDisfan (Jan 22, 2013)

PeelBoy said:


> I have owned Plantation Resort at Myrtle Beach for several years.  I owned a two bedrooms summer weeks lock off at a cost of $125.  There are three resorts under the same management.  Common ground is open for all from the 3 resorts, so the difference is the interior.
> 
> I went to this resort only once, because the drive is to long and the airfare too expensive in the summer.  It is an excellent trader.  Last year, I received 89 TPUs for *week 26 *(lock off 2 deposits) and this year unfortunately only 66 for the same week - still a very good trader.
> 
> Because of the high TPUs, I will continue to use this resort as a trader.



Week 27 had the higher TPU for 2013.


----------



## twinmommy19 (Jan 22, 2013)

PeelBoy said:


> This resort lets you pick the week.  Yesterday, I paid my MF for 2014 and reserve my week 26 for RCI deposit.
> 
> If you deposit and trade back, there are too many options of much higher qualiity that you don't need to go back to this resort.
> 
> I want this resort for two reasons only: summer beach or trade power.



I hear you - believe me, I get it.  This unit was purchased for the extended family.  This deed will actually be in my parents' name.  My dad is one of those traditionalists who wants to know exactly what he owns.  My parents want to stay at the resort ASAP and they feel a bit uneasy about the idea that they just bought something (or are about to buy something) at a place where they have never been.  We don't have children of school age in the family right now, be we have teachers on school schedule for vacation so that's why I figure April break will be the best time for us to go for the least amount of TPU if we can exchange in.   Marriott Fairway Villas is the only nice resort local to us (II never has Hershey deposits so we've never been there but I imagine that resort is nice too.  Bentley Brook maybe too).  But these are not 3BR units which is the size we need.  Understand that the selection of 3 BR resorts in the NE is virtually non-existent and the caliber of local resorts to us has been poor so the bar isn't set that high(Resort Club Minerals, Villas at Fairway...).  Plantation Resorts at least accommodates the whole family, albeit it will be about a 10 hr drive.  That said, it has to be nicer than the 3BRs we've tried within a 2 hour radius of us. At least I hope so!


----------



## vckempson (Jan 22, 2013)

PeelBoy said:


> This resort lets you pick the week.  Yesterday, I paid my MF for 2014 and reserve my week 26 for RCI deposit.



Should have chosen week 27, I think.  There was another thread a while back about week 27 getting higher TPU's across the board even though week 26 covers the 4th.


----------



## twinmommy19 (Jan 23, 2013)

Okay - the mystery is solved.  This is my first resale purchase, and what a disaster.  I finally was able to get someone from the resort on the phone who confirmed that the deed I purchased is for a 2 BR lock out at Plantation Resort of Myrtle Beach.  The deed is supposed to come today.  I feel that I shouldn't have to accept this as very little about the listing was accurate.  It said the unit is at Plantation Resort Villas, and it's not.  It said the unit is a 3BR when it is a 2BR.  It said the property is gold rated and it is silver rated.  It said the unit accommodates 12 and it actually only accomodates 8!  This was the listing - can someone else take a minute to look at it to confirm I'm not crazy.   

http://www.ebay.com/itm/3BR-Lockoff...-TIMESHARE-Deed-/200870106464?#ht_3903wt_1298

I'm very upset about this.  I know I should have called the resort with the unit number immediately but I expected that the specifications would be spelled out in the deed and if they weren't right I wouldn't sign it and would demand my money back.  Apparently all the deed is going to show on it is the unit number.  I'm worried that the seller is going to say I could have called to confirm the unit number before bidding, but this was a floating unit so I didn't even think the deeded unit mattered.  I feel so stupid. Thanks TUGGERS!  I think that even though I signed a contract, the contract will be void since 3 BR was stated on it.  At least I hope.  I did not sign the deed yet.


----------



## tschwa2 (Jan 23, 2013)

Buyers don't sign the deeds.

I would definitely complain to the seller and tell them that you don't want it and to refund your money and get the deed out of your name.  If it were me and I didn't need a sleeps 12, I might accept keeping the deed if the seller refunded all of the money or all of the money minus the resort transfer fee.  If you are using it primarily for a trader the difference between the 2 bedroom lock off and  3 bedroom lock off is probably not more than 8 tpus.  If it is not a lock off at all then the difference would be huge.  Also the difference between silver and gold would probably not be noticeable and I don't think it will affect trading power.


----------



## twinmommy19 (Jan 23, 2013)

tschwa2 said:


> Buyers don't sign the deeds.
> 
> I would definitely complain to the seller and tell them that you don't want it and to refund your money and get the deed out of your name.  If it were me and I didn't need a sleeps 12, I might accept keeping the deed if the seller refunded all of the money or all of the money minus the resort transfer fee.  If you are using it primarily for a trader the difference between the 2 bedroom lock off and  3 bedroom lock off is probably not more than 8 tpus.  If it is not a lock off at all then the difference would be huge.  Also the difference between silver and gold would probably not be noticeable and I don't think it will affect trading power.



Thanks, Tschwa.  That's helpful.  I have never bought a resale property before so this is all foreign to me. I had no idea that we would not actually be signing the deed.  You are right - the deed just came through and there is nothing to sign on it. Gosh - I feel so stupid!  

We were planning to use this property mostly for trading, but the idea was to be able to also use it for big family trips.  I searched across the entire east coast (except Florida) and literally could count on one hand the number of places with 3BR lockout options.  

Legally, does the seller have to refund my money or not?  The contract said 3BR and that what I bought will accommodate 12.  This information is clearly not accurate.  Legally, can the seller say that since the unit number was available to me so I should have been able to uncover this by calling the resort so the onus is on me?


----------



## Beefnot (Jan 23, 2013)

I had an issue with my first TS I purchased last year from timesharepro1 (different seller than your transaction) in that the ebay listing was incorrect (although nowhere as egregious as yours).  I didn't discover until after the whole transaction was closed, and when I alerted their closing company (GO Properties) of the error and that I would like the transaction to be undone, they were very accommodating.  It took a couple of months to get unwound, because I had to notarize a limited power of attorney and some other docs I think (they refunded my notary fees) and wait for timesharepro1 to resell to another buyer.  I suppose I could have rocked the boat by demanding that they immediately deed it back to themselves for all I care, but they were very cordial and professional in their approach to remediating their mistake and I wanted to keep things that way.  It all worked out fine and I would purchase from timesharepro again.

I also purchased two properties from CJ Timeshares (pricelessvacations34, your seller) last year and they all went smoothly without issue. Was actually a fantastic experience.  Their closer, Timeshare Closing Services was great also.  I would hope that just as professional as they were at closing the transaction, they will be the same to work with in unwinding this.  You really are due a refund due to the gross inaccuracies.  I would suggest you contact TCS and/or the seller, let them know what happened, and that you need to get this transaction unwound and monies refunded.


----------



## JulieAB (Jan 23, 2013)

Does the deed have the unit # and 3 bedroom lock off? If so, tell them the deed is inaccurate and therefore invalid, and you want one that is indeed a 3 bedroom. I'm sure they'll straighten it out for you.


----------



## stonebroke (Jan 23, 2013)

*See What the Deed Says - Still Lots of TPU*

It will be interesting to see what the deed says.  According to the RCI Deposit Calculator.  Resort 1797 - Plantation Resort of Myrtle Beach there several  Room #221 and you can deposit either:

221A1 - Two Bedroom 8(6)
221A1H - Hotel - 2
221A1L - 1 Bedroom 6(4)
221A2- Two bedroom 8(6)
221A2H - Hotel - 2
221A2L -1 Bedroom 6(4)
221B2- Two bedroom 8(6)
221B2H - Hotel - 2
221B2L -1 Bedroom 6(4)
(pattern repeats up through letter "F")

None of those combinations equal 12 and nowhere in the deposit calculator that would show a combination of the two unless the "H" and the "L" are combined to make the "A", "B", "C" etc.  - just seems like interesting numbering system.

The Trading Power of the Two Bedroom for Week 26 in 2014 is: 43
For the Hotel - 28
And for the 1 Bedroom: 39

If it is lockout then deposit the "Hotel" and the One Bedroom Seperately gets you 67 points.

Week 27 is 44 for one bedroom and Hotel is 31 for total of 75.  
If the MF at least are correct...you potentially get a lot of TPU points for very little money.


----------



## PeelBoy (Jan 23, 2013)

bonk2boy said:


> Okay - the mystery is solved.  This is my first resale purchase, and what a disaster.  I finally was able to get someone from the resort on the phone who confirmed that the deed I purchased is for a 2 BR lock out at Plantation Resort of Myrtle Beach.  The deed is supposed to come today.  I feel that I shouldn't have to accept this as very little about the listing was accurate.  It said the unit is at Plantation Resort Villas, and it's not.  It said the unit is a 3BR when it is a 2BR.  It said the property is gold rated and it is silver rated.  It said the unit accommodates 12 and it actually only accomodates 8!  This was the listing - can someone else take a minute to look at it to confirm I'm not crazy.
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/3BR-Lockoff...-TIMESHARE-Deed-/200870106464?#ht_3903wt_1298
> 
> I'm very upset about this.  I know I should have called the resort with the unit number immediately but I expected that the specifications would be spelled out in the deed and if they weren't right I wouldn't sign it and would demand my money back.  Apparently all the deed is going to show on it is the unit number.  I'm worried that the seller is going to say I could have called to confirm the unit number before bidding, but this was a floating unit so I didn't even think the deeded unit mattered.  I feel so stupid. Thanks TUGGERS!  I think that even though I signed a contract, the contract will be void since 3 BR was stated on it.  At least I hope.  I did not sign the deed yet.





So, you bought exactly what I own.  It is a very strong trader with a reasonable MF.

Summer weeks in this resort really have good trade power.  Yesterday, when I checked if the deposits had made the way into my RCI account, I printed out a copy from account.  I was surprised from 2008 Plantation Resort Myrtle Beach had brought me to these resorts mostly in prime time:

1. Wyndham National Harbor, Washington DC
2. Barclay Towers, Virginia Beach
3. Jackson Hole Racquet Club, Yellowstone National Park
4. Silverleaf's Oak'n Spruce Resort, MA
5. Hyatt Regency Chicago, Chicago
6. WorldMark Tucson Rancho Vistoso, AZ
7. Disney's Old Key West Resort, FL
8. Hyatt Regency Huntington Beach Resort & Spa, CA
9. Ramada Hotel Wuxi, China
10. Grand Hyatt Beijing, China
11. Vacation Village in the Berkshires, MA
12. Hilton Grand Vacation Club at the Flamingo, NV
13. The Manhattan Club, NY
14. Hilton Grand Vacation Club at Seaworld, FL

After that, I still have over 100 TPUs in my account.


----------



## vckempson (Jan 23, 2013)

bonk2boy said:


> Legally, does the seller have to refund my money or not?  The contract said 3BR and that what I bought will accommodate 12.  This information is clearly not accurate.  Legally, can the seller say that since the unit number was available to me so I should have been able to uncover this by calling the resort so the onus is on me?



Refund required?  Absolutely.  They would have no choice but to do that if you wish.  The listing is flat out inaccurate.

But... you may want to consider another choice.  The 2 bdrm lock-off still gives you incredibly good value on deposit.  Maybe ask them to either give you a refund or offer to consider keeping it if they refund the closing costs and transfer cost.  You'd then be getting a great property for next to nothing. It would actually be free since they've paid the 2013 MF already.

BTW, Silver, Gold, it's no difference.  It's all the same resort and essentially the same.  You're just dealing with parts of the resorts that have different IDs, though they are all essentially the same.  Given enough time, they'll all get similar ratings.  The only thing that really matters is the cost per TPU when you deposit.


----------



## twinmommy19 (Jan 25, 2013)

Thanks to everyone for their input.  The first year of use is 2014, so technically 2013 isn't free.  I did call the resort directly to see about what it would cost to upgrade to the unit I really want through them.  Now I know that it's hard to take anything a developer says seriously, and I am still waiting for a quote.  Figured I have nothing to lose.  However, the lady I spoke to said that my week 34 deed was not technically in the red floating range (she said that platinum range is 24-32).  The deed doesn't actually state my range - it references back to a bylaws documents which I don't have.  Does anyone know if it's possible that week 34 is actually outside of the true SUMMER float range?  I can't imagine that to be the case, but how would I find out for sure?  

So far CJtimeshares has not offered partial refund if I keep the unit but I suppose this is something I could suggest.


----------



## twinmommy19 (Jan 25, 2013)

To clarify, I spoke with a sales rep, not the reservations department.


----------



## vckempson (Jan 25, 2013)

bonk2boy said:


> Does anyone know if it's possible that week 34 is actually outside of the true SUMMER float range?  I can't imagine that to be the case, but how would I find out for sure?
> 
> So far CJtimeshares has not offered partial refund if I keep the unit but I suppose this is something I could suggest.



Yes, they have a "super, bright red category" that gives access to the best of the best.  (my terminology, not theirs)  The normal red that I've seen doesn't include that highly desirable mid summer time.   Maybe they have something other than those two that I don't know about.  But, that being the case, you probably don't want the week you ended up with.

I'm not sure what you mean by checking with the developer.  If you mean buying retail directly from the developer, that's not the way you want to go.  You would just get soaked on the cost.  The bright red 3 bdrm lockoff's come along once in a while with some regularity.  While not common, you will see them if you excercise a bit of patience.


----------



## twinmommy19 (Jan 25, 2013)

vckempson said:


> Yes, they have a "super, bright red category" that gives access to the best of the best.  (my terminology, not theirs)  The normal red that I've seen doesn't include that highly desirable mid summer time.   Maybe they have something other than those two that I don't know about.  But, that being the case, you probably don't want the week you ended up with.
> 
> I'm not sure what you mean by checking with the developer.  If you mean buying retail directly from the developer, that's not the way you want to go.  You would just get soaked on the cost.  The bright red 3 bdrm lockoff's come along once in a while with some regularity.  While not common, you will see them if you excercise a bit of patience.



Okay - I'm a little confused.  All the weeks I've ever seen posted are either float 20-38 or 22-35.  Are the ones that float 20-38 not really "bright red" weeks unless the deeded week is between 24 and 32, or is this only for the 22-35 floater weeks that this is the case?


----------



## JulieAB (Jan 25, 2013)

Call the main number, get to reservations and ask for Becky zuba. She will tell you EXACTLY what you own, when you can reserve, and can even send you an estoppel.

I just looked on my documents. For weeks owners, summer red is 20-38. Only points owners have platinum. Becky's email is bszuba(at)plantationresort(dot)com.


----------



## MIDisfan (Jan 25, 2013)

JulieAB said:


> Call the main number, get to reservations and ask for Becky zuba. She will tell you EXACTLY what you own, when you can reserve, and can even send you an estoppel.
> 
> I just looked on my documents.* For weeks owners, summer red is 20-38. Only points owners have platinum*. Becky's email is bszuba(at)plantationresort(dot)com.




Yes, the Platinum week 24-32 only applies to weeks that have been converted to points. My deed is for week 35 and I've not had any issues reserving weeks 26 or 27 which would be 4th of July


----------



## vckempson (Jan 26, 2013)

bonk2boy said:


> Okay - I'm a little confused.  All the weeks I've ever seen posted are either float 20-38 or 22-35.  Are the ones that float 20-38 not really "bright red" weeks unless the deeded week is between 24 and 32, or is this only for the 22-35 floater weeks that this is the case?



I didn't mean to confuse.  Based on what you said, you are fine with the seasons you mention.  I believe that in addition to those, there is also another summer season with a dounut hole (meaning not available) for the mid summer weeks.  As long as your season covers week 26 & 27, that's the season you want.


----------

